# My Essential Oils package V2



## CMMACKEM (13/4/17)

Just arrived.
If I told you whst I paid for some of this stuff you would never believe me.

From bottom left to bottom right.

X1 Gemini by Philip Rocke Koi 15ml
X3 Gemini by Philip Rocke Adam and Eve 15 ml

X1 Jelly 60ml

X1 Phillip Rocke Enter The Dragon 30ml
X1 Phillip Rocke Home Slice 30ml 
X1 Philip Rocke the Gum 30ml
X1 Phillip Rocke The Soda 30ml

X1 Bazooka strawberry 15ml
X1 Bazooka Green Apple 15ml
X1 Bazooka Blue Raspberry 15ml
X1 Bazooka Watermelon 15ml

X1 Modus Molly 60ml 
X1 Modus Pablo 60ml
X1 Modus Buzz 60ml
X1 Modus Akuma 60ml

X2 ANML Carnage 120ml
X3 ANML Looper 120ml
X2 ANML Fury 30ml

X1 Nerdy-e-juice Lemon Barred Out 60ml
X1 Nerdy-e-juice Mixed Berry 60ml 
X1 Nerdy-e-juice Strawberry Kiwi 60ml 
X1 Nerdy-e-juice Strawberry Kiwi Ice 60ml 
X1 Nerdy-e-juice Get Laid 60ml 
X1 Nerdy-e-juice Green Apple Peach 60ml 

X5 cotton bacon

X1 BLVK Unicorn Unidew 60ml 
X1 BLVK Unicorn Uniapple 60ml 
X1 BLVK Unicorn Unidew 60ml
X1 BLVK Unicorn Unilooper 60ml

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## William Vermaak (13/4/17)

That looks like an awesome package.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (13/4/17)

William Vermaak said:


> That looks like an awesome package.



Really happy, prices for these premium or artisan juices were insane.

Will place another order next month or when I run low.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/4/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Really happy, prices for these premium or artisan juices were insane.
> 
> Will place another order next month or when I run low.



When you say prices were insane... Do you mean insanely high or insanely low?
Please share .


----------



## CMMACKEM (13/4/17)

Insanely low.

For example in the picture I got 6 bottles of Nerdy-e-juice(a pack) for R200. The Vape Shop sell these for R399 each!

Cotton bacon for R38 each when it costs around R120 - R140 in South Africa.

I have a wholesale account


----------



## daniel craig (13/4/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> I got 6 bottles of Nerdy-e-juice(a pack) for R200. The Vape Shop sell these for R399 each!



You mean R200 for 6 bottles or 200 per bottle?


----------



## daniel craig (13/4/17)

@CMMACKEM With this much stock I think you need to sign up for a vendor subforum


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/4/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Insanely low.
> 
> For example in the picture I got 6 bottles of Nerdy-e-juice(a pack) for R200. The Vape Shop sell these for R399 each!
> 
> ...



But from a reputable dealer or a china mall side person?


----------



## daniel craig (13/4/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> But from a reputable dealer or a china mall side person?


Probably reputable. You won't find phillip rocke at a fly by night Chinese dealer.


----------



## mad_hatter (14/4/17)

Yhpm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMMACKEM (14/4/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> But from a reputable dealer or a china mall side person?



ejuices.co imported from the USA and these guys are reputable.

Remember I have a wholesale account so in actual fact, I am a reseller.


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/4/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> ejuices.co imported from the USA and these guys are reputable.
> 
> Remember I have a wholesale account so in actual fact, I am a reseller.



As long as one can reach MOQ.
What were shipping costs like bud?


----------



## CMMACKEM (14/4/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> As long as one can reach MOQ.
> What were shipping costs like bud?



On most of the brands there is no MOQ.

Around 1.8k


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/4/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> On most of the brands there is no MOQ.
> 
> Around 1.8k



R1800 for shipping???


----------



## CMMACKEM (14/4/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> R1800 for shipping???


Yes. FEDEX express.

Will be investigating sea.


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/4/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Yes. FEDEX express.
> 
> Will be investigating sea.



Geepers thats alot...
Dont they go by weight?
The other day used DHL express and parcel was very heavy around 10kg and paid only a little over $100

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (14/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> You mean R200 for 6 bottles or 200 per bottle?


R200 for 6 bottles. "Sample pack"

Reactions: Like 1


----------

